# Dodge County New Thread



## EastmanFireFighter

Hey Roscoe, I jusy left my land and it is so dry when you walk it looks like a heard of cattle had been running. The deer have eaten 200 lbs of corn this week. Guess they are all out of acorns and persimmons. There is a pile of yearlings this year that has made it so far. They ain't been long lost their spots.


----------



## L204622

Ya same with us dry as a bone lots of youngins this year for sure. Our deer are eatin the feeders bare in a week week and a half. All our does are still paired up with babys still and daytime buck activity has dropped off in last couple weeks hopefully the cooler weather this weekend will get them goin.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter

We need something for sure. Cool weather and  a drizzle for two days would be nice!


----------



## roscoe54

Opening weekend. Good luck and be safe to all.


----------



## roscoe54

Need to replant the food plots but I saw a lot of deer.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter

I had a small 8 come out on me. No does seen yet


----------



## L204622

Whats been goin on seein much action headed up today after work?


----------



## roscoe54

Just starting to see some rutting should be good for the next few weeks.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter

Kicked off this week. Big deer being killed and even more showing up on cam. This week should be good if the weather holds out.


----------



## Buck70

*Anybody hunting?*

I used to hunt in Chauncey from 2001 to 2006. I miss hunting in Dodge County. I really like to read about what is happening in the woods there. Did everybody quit hunting this year?


----------



## roscoe54

Its been quiet this year as far as people talking. I took a nice eight point and saw a lot deer. Down side was the drought but with all the rain lately they should be coming up.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter

Yea, it has been a tough year Roscoe. Ain't heard of really much being killed for whatever reason.


----------



## wingnut2000

I killed a nice 8pt just across Dodge county line November 6th and a monster 10 was killed near us a few weeks after


----------



## Buck70

Thanks for the pic, Wingnut.


----------

